# Speaking of allergies...



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

How much itching abd scratching should a dog do? I always thought that was kinda the norm for them top scratch, but now I'm starting to wonder? I'm sure like us they have an occasional itch, especially with all that hair. :smile: So what are anyones thoughts on this?
Thanks :smile:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I think it varies with different dogs. My dogs rarely scratch. I don't even think they scratch once a day. Maybe a couple of times a week UNLESS they have fleas. Thats a dead give away here. If the dogs are scratching, check for fleas and they are usually there. My Goldens used to scratch more but they had skin problems. So the answer to the question is there is no answer. :smile:


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

:smile: I kinda figured that, and I bet your dogs don't scratch 'cuz you don't feed them dog food. lol Thats what it seem to be boiling down too, I just need to figure out what in the food is causing the problem.  Its like a process of elimination!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

What are you feeding? All allergies are not necessarily food based.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My dogs are scratching a little more right now, but they are shedding. They are just trying to hurry the process up a bit since I can only get them out after work twice a week with the curry brush.


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> What are you feeding? All allergies are not necessarily food based.


I am feeding Chicken Soup puppy formula, 'cuz its more meat based,and purina mixed in to help stretch the food a little. In the past I have fed Iams, and I tried Eagle Pack Holistics, not really sure why I quit that, maybe because I found the CS.


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> My dogs are scratching a little more right now, but they are shedding. They are just trying to hurry the process up a bit since I can only get them out after work twice a week with the curry brush.


I thought of that but she is itchy year round.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I found these articles intersting on allergies and itching. Do your pups like any of the limited foods they have for allergies like the california natural brand? This food is for allergies so may be worth looking into. 

The Healthiest Pet Foods in the World – Natural & Organic Pet Food – Natura Pet Products

Skin and Allergy Problems in Dogs

Itch and Scratch: Common Skin Problems in Dogs at ThePetCenter.com

Dont know if this helps but may be worth the read!


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

wags said:


> I found these articles intersting on allergies and itching. Do your pups like any of the limited foods they have for allergies like the california natural brand? This food is for allergies so may be worth looking into.
> 
> The Healthiest Pet Foods in the World – Natural & Organic Pet Food – Natura Pet Products
> 
> ...


Thanks. I've never tried any of the Cal natural foods, I will look onto those.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I would start out just taking away the purina dog food, see how that goes for awhile.
That really is full of fillers that could be causing the scratching.


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> I would start out just taking away the purina dog food, see how that goes for awhile.
> That really is full of fillers that could be causing the scratching.


You read my mind!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> My dogs are scratching a little more right now, but they are shedding. They are just trying to hurry the process up a bit since I can only get them out after work twice a week with the curry brush.


My Owen is also scratching more right now. I think that he also has some enviromental allergies, but not enough to cause any major problems. They also do not cause him to scratch. I think that some dogs do it just because they are bored, and some dogs have dry skin, some dogs have fleas and sometimes it is because of the food. Most likely not the latter of those options unless you can figure out what it is exactly that is causing the allergy in the food. Good luck!


----------

